# Elk Jalapeno Cheddar Summer Sausage..



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been experimenting with this one..still dialing it in.

Started with 7lbs of Elk GB and 3lbs of ground poke.

5 TBS of Pickling Salt

2 TBS Onion powder

2TBS Mustard seed

1 TBS Mustard powder

2 TBS CBP

2 tsp Cure #1

2 tsp Ground Coriander

2 tsp Nutmeg

2 tsp Basil

1 Heaping TBS of ground Jalapeno powder

10 - Jalapeno's seeded and chopped

14 oz of Extra Sharp grated Cheddar cheese

2/3 cup of water

Not going to bore you with the stuffing and mixing.

Here they are in my Bradley. Running PID 130-170 with 3 hours of Hickory.













IMG_03611_zps5d7178f5.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013






9 hours later, and IT of 152, they bloomed for a while in the basement.













IMG_03621_zps1154256e.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013






Refrig overnight in a paper bag. Looks good.













IMG_03631_zps100b3d15.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013






Money shots.













IMG_03641_zps6d9d5ba3.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013


















IMG_03651_zps3bc83c4e.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013






Thanks for looking.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks fantastic and thanks for the recipe! How did you end up with elk in PA? Did you get one of the few hunting tags? 

The 2 of us have 4 elk tags this year here in CO. I can't wait!


----------



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks fantastic and thanks for the recipe! How did you end up with elk in PA? Did you get one of the few hunting tags?
> 
> The 2 of us have 4 elk tags this year here in CO. I can't wait!


Hi Alesia. The meat was given to me from a friend who took a nice bull in New Mexico last year. I think it was at Ted Turner's ranch.

I give him some S.S. and he keeps giving me meat. It's a good tradeoff for the both of us.

Good luck in CO this year!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks mighty good to me.....    Dave


----------



## smoking b (Jul 24, 2013)

IMG_03641_zps6d9d5ba3.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013






That looks like some great summer sausage!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I need to find a source for more elk now


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 24, 2013)

Pardon me! I just stepped on my tongue....that looks great! Thanks for the inspiration, makes me wanna get back to makin sausage again!!


----------



## deersmoker58 (Jul 24, 2013)

Consider using some of the high tempature cheese that is available.  It wont melt. 
Also, to keep the casings tight, start with your temp at 100 and then gradually move it up to 170 over several hours.

I have made SS many times using venison.  see link below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115409/venison-summer-sausage-in-mes-40


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 24, 2013)

That sausage looks really good! Has anyone ever tried to make sausage like that on a WSM? I've never made sausage before, but I'd like to give it a try sometime.


----------



## turnandburn (Jul 24, 2013)

that looks bomb dot com! just jumped off jet and started looking for a drool rag! haha. thanks for sharing.


----------



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

deersmoker58 said:


> Consider using some of the high tempature cheese that is available.  It wont melt.
> Also, to keep the casings tight, start with your temp at 100 and then gradually move it up to 170 over several hours.
> 
> I have made SS many times using venison.  see link below:
> ...


I don't use Hi Temp at all anymore. As long as I cube my extra sharp, it stays in tact.

Here are some snack stiks I made recently with Extra sharp White Cheddar. The cheese stayed nice and firm.

But thanks for the suggestion.













2012-10-07043605.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013


----------



## ats32 (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys answered the questions for me!

I was going to ask if it was high temp cheese and if high temp is always needed. It's so damn pricey!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 24, 2013)

Always looking good Sam


----------



## smoking b (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't had the chance to try it yet but a lot of people have had good luck with Kraft Crumbles in place of high temp cheese as well...


----------



## ats32 (Jul 24, 2013)

^ Good to know. I'm going to try my first summer sausage sometime within a month or so.


----------



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I haven't had the chance to try it yet but a lot of people have had good luck with Kraft Crumbles in place of high temp cheese as well...


I've heard of it too. Can't seem to find it in my neck of the woods.

I bought one of those cheese cuber's from Amazon. It can do 1/4" or 1/8" cubes. I think Nepas has one too. They work real well.

I usually cube my cheese. I got lazy on this batch and went with grated instead.


----------



## fgavitt (Jul 24, 2013)

At the risk of sounding ignorant...CBP is crushed Black Pepper right?


----------



## smoking b (Jul 24, 2013)

FGavitt said:


> At the risk of sounding ignorant...CBP is crushed Black Pepper right?


Cracked Black Pepper


----------



## ats32 (Jul 24, 2013)

FGavitt said:


> At the risk of sounding ignorant...CBP is crushed Black Pepper right?


Chicken Base Pudding


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 24, 2013)

Customs & Border Protection


----------



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Cracked Black Pepper


Correct. Thanks Smoking B.


----------



## cclements (Jul 24, 2013)

You said 3 hrs hickory & 9 hrs later,what is you total smoking time & after

your hickory do you finish cooking with oak?


----------



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

cclements said:


> You said 3 hrs hickory & 9 hrs later,what is you total smoking time & after
> 
> your hickory do you finish cooking with oak?


My Bradley OBS. It's electric.

One hour at 130 (no smoke) to dry the casings

Two hours at 140 with smoke

One hour at 150 with smoke

One hour at 160 no smoke

170 until I reach an IT of 152













IMG_03341_zps32510d96.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013


----------



## ats32 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for being simple and clear with everything. I'm going to give it a try sometime...

Where did you get your casings?


----------



## ats32 (Jul 24, 2013)

And do you or anybody else ever give the summer sausage an ice bath right after taking out of the smoker? I heard this prevents the casings from shriveling.

Thanks!


----------



## sam3 (Jul 24, 2013)

ATS32 said:


> And do you or anybody else ever give the summer sausage an ice bath right after taking out of the smoker? I heard this prevents the casings from shriveling.
> 
> Thanks!


I get my casings from The Sausage Maker. I like the 2" Mahogany casings myself. Nepas sent me nice 1.5" clear casings which I like a lot as well. They fit right on a cracker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I don't ice bath, it's just another thing to clean up. I'm not that concerned about the shriveling.


----------



## cclements (Jul 24, 2013)

Now it makes sense,thanks.

Wasn't thinking electric.


----------



## flounderhead (Jul 24, 2013)

9 hours later, and IT of 152, they bloomed for a while in the basement.













IMG_03621_zps1154256e.jpg



__ sam3
__ Jul 24, 2013






Bloomed? Is that just hanging around cooling off before going into the refrigerator?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 25, 2013)

Them there do look great, good job.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 25, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That looks like some great summer sausage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someing B - you are seem like you are pretty ready for some ELK! You mentioned looking for you elk tag in my last *elk gyro thread *too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't use high temp cheese as of late either. I've great results with super sharp cheese or aged cheese like Parmesan. Adds great flavor but I'll cut the salt a bit to compromise.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 25, 2013)

thoseguys26 said:


> *Someing B - you are seem like you are pretty ready for some ELK! *You mentioned looking for you elk tag in my last *elk gyro thread *too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am ready!  Bring on the elk!


----------

